# Max speed in 4wd



## USR612 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new here.
I'm considering buying a '95 HB 4x4 with the KA24. Since I'll be driving this thing to college in Northern Canada through the winters, I'd like to know what speeds are safe to drive in 4wd for 3-4 hours at a time without damaging any internals.
Thanks!
P.S. Is there any major issues I should look for when buying this?
Thanks Again!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome! A fellow Canuck...cool! Northern Canada, eh? I was in Yellowknife for seven years.

Well, first off the 4WD KA24 is not known for its gas mileage...you might be a little shocked, in fact. Don't let the four cylinder fool you...mileage is not good. We're talking low 20's (mpg).

Personally, I wouldn't drive that long in 4WD. I use the 4WD in my '97 Hardbody only when I really have to. You're probably better off with buying some good snow tires and throwing a bit of weight in the back over the rear axle.

Other issues to consider? The KA24 has timing chain issues. Before you buy, ask the seller if they've had the timing chain done. With the engine cold, start it up and listen for a brief rattling sound (kinda' like marbles in a can for 2-3 seconds). Also, check to make sure the front drive axle boots aren't leaking oil. Rust is also an issue. For the most part, the mechanicals of these trucks will long outlast the body and frame; if they haven't been undercoated.

Don't get me wrong, these are great trucks. In my opinion, even better than Toyota. That being said, there are things to consider.

If you do decide to buy...you've found the right site for advice and information.

Cheers!


----------



## USR612 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks!!
That's everthing I needed to know. I'm caught trying to make the decision between this truck and a '93 toyota T100 4x4. The T100 has auto locking hubs and a pretty durable 4x4 system (from what I hear) but: a) its got an auto tranny and b) it's a standard cab while the nissan is the extended version. I'm really at odds over what I should choose here, but I won't ask for any input for fear of kindling a Nissan vs. Toyota rivalry. Right now it comes down to gas mileage since I'll be driving back and forth frequently, and though the KA24 may not be the best, I'm sure it's better than the 3.0 yota, I'm just not sure by how much.
One more thing, I hear these trucks are geared pretty low. If I do alot of driving around the 100 - 120km/h range (65-70mph) will I see a dramatic drop in gas mileage or decreased engine life? I plan on driving this thing past 300k so durability and longevity are key.
Thanks Once More!,
Daniel


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

when I was in snow country, I would carry sand bags (for weight) tire chains, a chain in case I needed to pulled out etc, but yeah run 2wd most of the time (with some good tires)
If you keep up with the maintenance that truck will run a long time...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Daniel. Yeah, the 4WD is geared lower than the 2WD (I've owned both). At 60 mph, you'll be pushin' 3400-3500 rpms. In the interest of saving fuel, I try to keep mine under 3000 rpm's. I noticed a considerable difference in the fuel economy between the 2WD and the 4WD (both with the KA24).

Also, I personally like the manual locking hubs over the auto hubs. When I went shopping for a 'new to me' Nissan truck it had to have (1) King Cab, (2) standard transmission, (3) 4 cylinder and (4) manual locking hubs...it was tough to find someone willing to give up a Nissan truck with these items (one of the older Hardbodies, that is).

You want durability and longevity? If you do the maintenance and you don't drive the truck like it's a Ferrari...you've come to the right place.


----------



## USR612 (Mar 1, 2010)

Brilliant!
I can't get over how fast you guys respond on here.

So I'll likely be going close to the 3600-3900 rpm mark if I'm down south cruising on a highway. Is this going to cause excess wear on my engine? It seems pretty high for a 1/4 ton truck. I can imagine this would tend to cause my mileage to suffer drastically, probably around 17 mpg highway? This makes me wonder a bit more about the T100, but again it's an auto and standard cab, hmmm. Too many decisions.

If anyone has their highway mileage available to post for one of these it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Again!


----------



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

well i have a 1993 hb 4x4 2.4L manual trans and manual trany, i seem to get somewhere in the range of 18-23 mpg on the freeway and im usually driving about 60-65 mph.... and ill tell you straight up... ive had my truck for a good 35,000 miles and i beat the living **** out of it (when im pissed off, or having fun in the snow), i have yet to replace anything besides my muffler and bumper (somehow the muffler rusted off when i was driving and when it hit the ground it bounced up and knocked off my already rusted to **** bumper and took it off), when i beat the **** out of it i still get around 15, but the way i normally drive i get low 20s, just a suggestion, if you're going to get new tires i suggest the goodyear wrangler duratracs. best tires i've seen for they're price (around 130 @tirerack) and like Grug said the mechanicals will outlast the frame and body, but the engine, if you do maintance, will probably run for a very, very, very long time.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

USR612 said:


> Brilliant!
> I can't get over how fast you guys respond on here.
> 
> So I'll likely be going close to the 3600-3900 rpm mark if I'm down south cruising on a highway. Is this going to cause excess wear on my engine? It seems pretty high for a 1/4 ton truck. I can imagine this would tend to cause my mileage to suffer drastically, probably around 17 mpg highway? This makes me wonder a bit more about the T100, but again it's an auto and standard cab, hmmm. Too many decisions.
> ...


Well, I have the VG30e 6 cylinder so I'm at about 3200 rpm at 75. My mileage is right at 23 at 70 mph and down to 17 at 80 mph, so from 3000 rpm to 3300 rpm makes a huge difference. But on Nissan's side, my truck has 247,000 miles on it and no sign of age. Ask anyone, with proper maintenance your truck will last forever.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, and as to your original question... You don't want to drive in 4 high at over 55 mph for extended periods. 4 low you want to stay below 25 mph. Down here in the states that's easy, you run 4 high 'til you get to the highway then it's clear and you shift to 2 high.


----------



## GoStumpy (Mar 2, 2010)

Also I know with my other cars I can get 25mpg+ at 90km/h (55mph) but drops to below 20mpg at 110km/h (65mph)

HUGE difference in wind resistance at those speeds, as well as RPMs and load... You could get waaay better fuel economy if you don't mind going a bit slower


----------



## USR612 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys!
I think that's almost everything I needed to know, now I just have to make the final decision between the T100 and the Nissan. If I go with the hardbody I'm sure I'll be back here in a few days with many questions. There's one question I have right now. The truck's got around 250 000km on it and is still on the original clutch (everyhing else has been taken care of, timing chain, valve cover gaskets &c.). I'm sure the clutch doesn't have a ton of life left in it. My question is: can I do a clutch job myself? I've replaced clutches on many farm tractors and a 5 ton grain truck, but I imagine the nissan might be a little harder to work on. If I can tackle this, is it possible to do the front tranny seal and rear main seal at the same time - just to be a little proactive?
Thanks Again!


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

what about running with the hubs locked, but in 2wd? Is that bad for long periods?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

BeachBuggy said:


> what about running with the hubs locked, but in 2wd? Is that bad for long periods?


Yes, it adds unnecessary wear to several parts.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, Beachbuggy. Yeah, drivin' with the hubs locked in will definitely reduce their shelf life. I'm thinkin' that if it was ok to drive with them locked in for 12 months of the year...essentially you'd have auto locking hubs.

I think, however, you're supposed to lock the hubs in for 10-15 miles a month to keep everything lubricated (if you're not using the 4WD that much, that is).

And hey USR612, if you buy the T-100...well, you're just gonna' have to go sit in the corner. : )


----------



## 240sx90 (Feb 23, 2010)

so what did you end up buying?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm thinkin' he went with the Toyota.

How are the gas pedals on the T-100's? They have a tendency to stick like on some other Toyota products?


----------



## USR612 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm afraid I actually went for the HB, the standard tranny sold me on it, though with all the problems I've found I'm having just a hint of buyers remorse. The CV boots were ripped and the job was far larger than expected. Eventually, rather than fight with the rusted bolts holding the front drive shafts on, I undid the bolts attaching the upper and lower ball joints and swung the whole control assembly (whatever you call it) off the shaft while still attached to the tie rod ball joint (thus preventing me from having to find my ball joint separator), split the outer joint with a few light taps and slipped the new boot over before tapping the joint back together. Tried to order some split boots from rock auto, but the bolt together ones they have advertised for this truck don't actually fit on the large end. Too bad, as shipping to return them would be more than they cost. Among other problems, these boots were certainly the worst.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there USR612. Naw, no buyer's remorse. Call 'em growing pains. 

Funny, but I experienced the same problem with my HB not long after I'd bought it. I ended up replacing the entire axle / CV joint assembly. It was actually not much more money than just replacing the boots.

You havin' some other problems over and above the busted CV boots?

Keep us informed.


----------

